# Post Acne Marks, Acne, and enlarged pores, HELP!!



## skindisasters (Nov 16, 2011)

*I've improved so much over the years when it came to acne. I have a lot less than I did before, but the fact is that it's still there. Along with losing acne, came post acne marks. Losing acne is a great thing to celebrate, except when you look in the mirror and see that you're now stuck with awful bright red post acne marks that just won't leave no matter what!! I'm not looking for a new cleanser. I use the Neutrogena Acne Prone Skin Bar, and I like it a lot. With that, I also use this prescribed cream from my doctor. I also recently started using the Neutrogene Acne+Marks Fading Toner. I've been using it for about 2 weeks, but there still isn't that much of an improvement, if it's even done anything. On the spots that I put the toner, I don't put the medicine. I don't wanna mix the 2. I really just want to be able to look in the mirror and see clear skin, so I can just be happy with myself. I'm not looking for expensive products. I've tried so many that it isn't worth it. Are there any good home remedies that include apple cider vinegar? I have some, but I'm not sure what I can mix it with, if anything.*


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 23, 2011)

We have the same skintype it seems...here is a link to my recc's for our skintype:

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/177798/oily-skin-reccomendations-for-my-slick-sisters


----------

